

Expensify and the surprisingly difficult challenge of finding the right people - marcog1
http://blog.expensify.com/2011/03/18/the-hunt-for-engineers-expensify-and-the-surprisingly-difficult-challenge-of-finding-the-right-people/

======
rleisti
It probably doesn't help when you insult the entire .Net community and imply
that anyone unwilling to work ridiculous hours is lazy.

~~~
wccrawford
I think they were actually trying to say that they are looking for people who
will continue working past 5pm if they're hot on something, instead of
-always- checking out at 5pm no matter what. Some companies will actually let
you flex your time a bit and work late 1 night and come in late or go home
early another to make up for it. It ends up better for the worker and the
company both.

However, it definitely wasn't clear and if I were looking at that as a
potential job, I'd have to assume they work massive overtime and don't get
appreciated for it, since they don't bother to explain.

But as to hiring the right person, it really can be incredibly hard. In my
previous job, we spent a lot of time interviewing to try to find people who
had a good attitude (most important) and can actually do the work. We usually
got the first correct, but the second was 50/50... If that.

And when looking for a job, I've found it's also incredibly hard to get a good
sense of the work environment. Try as I might this last time, I didn't really
have a clear view of how things would be. I assumed to much, and didn't ask
enough questions. I'm not displeased, just surprised. Again, attitudes were
good, oddly enough.

